# Software > Wi-Fi progs >  Android prog στο Awmn

## nikolas_350

Μερικά προγραμματάκια που μπορούν να φανούν χρήσιμα όταν σκαρφαλώνουμε στης ταράτσες και στο awmn με το τηλέφωνό μας.

Εύρεση στίγματος 
gps status
https://market.android.com/details?i...=search_result

η πρώτη σας πανοραμική φωτογραφία για τη wind
Photaf 3D Panorama (Free)
https://market.android.com/details?i...=search_result

βολτάρετε στην γειτονιά σας και βρείτε που είναι τα ap που σας ενδιαφέρουν
Wardrive
https://market.android.com/details?i...=search_result
g-mon
https://market.android.com/details?i...=search_result
wigle wifi wardriving
https://market.android.com/details?i...=search_result
open signal maps beta
https://market.android.com/details?i...=search_result

scan
wifi analyzer
https://market.android.com/details?i...=search_result
scout
https://market.android.com/details?i...=search_result
wifi scanner
https://market.android.com/details?i...=search_result
Wifinder
https://market.android.com/details?i...=search_result
meraki wifi stumbler
https://market.android.com/details?i...=search_result

πάρετε το αζιμούθιο από τη wind και δείτε που θα στοχεύσετε τη κεραία σας μέσα από την φωτογραφική μηχανή *MUST* !!!
3d campass
https://market.android.com/details?i...e=related_apps

google earth
(off market)

Προσανατολιστείτε βλέποντας της κορυφές των βουνών μέσα από την φωτογραφική μηχανή
peak.ar
https://market.android.com/details?i...=search_result

network discovery
https://market.android.com/search?q=...scovery&c=apps
overlook fing
https://market.android.com/details?i...=search_result

file expert (με smb & ftp client)
https://market.android.com/details?i...=search_result
es explorer (με smb & ftp client)
https://market.android.com/details?i...=search_result

βασικές εντολές & εργαλεία δικτύου
net swiss tool (ads)
https://market.android.com/details?i...=search_result
Rove Mobile Admin Client
https://market.android.com/details?i...=search_result
GTech Network Tools
https://market.android.com/details?i...=search_result
traceroute
https://market.android.com/details?i...=search_result
network info ιι
https://market.android.com/details?i...=search_result
ping

από εδώ και κάτω τα είχα κάνει εγκατάσταση αλλά δεν τα έχω δοκιμάσει όλα 

simple telnet client
https://market.android.com/details?i...=search_result
andromud
https://market.android.com/details?i...=search_result
atelnet super terminal
https://market.android.com/details?i...=search_result
telnet
https://market.android.com/details?i...=search_result

ssh client
hack a droid
https://market.android.com/details?i...=search_result
connectbot
https://market.android.com/details?i...=search_result
botsync
https://market.android.com/details?i...=search_result
sshtunnel
https://market.android.com/details?i...=search_result

droid proxy
https://market.android.com/details?i...=search_result
gaeproxy
https://market.android.com/details?i...=search_result
testip proxy ip system
https://market.android.com/details?i...=search_result


Remote VNC w/Ad
https://market.android.com/details?i...=search_result
android-vnc-viewer
https://market.android.com/details?i...=search_result
mocha vnc lite
https://market.android.com/details?i...=search_result

desktop remote free
https://market.android.com/details?i...=search_result
teamspeak viewer
https://market.android.com/details?i...=search_result

voip (ok με voip.awmn)
sipdroid
https://market.android.com/details?i...=search_result
csipsimple
https://market.android.com/details?i...=search_result
3cxphone
https://market.android.com/details?i...=search_result


Πείτε κανένα καλό voip
Διορθώστε εάν είναι κανένα άκυρο, προσθέστε ότι καλό έχετε βρει.

----------


## ysam

super!

----------


## nikolas_350

SNMP Manager
https://market.android.com/details?i...=search_result
και επιλέγοντας oid 1.3.6.1.4.1.14988.1.1.1.2.1.3.0 βλέπουμε τo σήμα στα interface του router μας.

----------


## BladeWS

nice  ::

----------


## herbalizer

θα τα δοκιμάσω και θα ποσταρω και review επίσης. Πολύ χρήσιμο πάντως, μπράβο.

----------


## Nikiforos

Μπράβο πολύ ωραία! τώρα που έχω και android κινητό θα τα δοκιμάσω! Thanks!  :: )

----------

